# High ping in online game ...:(



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

I have jedi knight jedi academy online and i never suffred from bad ping as it was alsways mostly around double digits and rarely went over triple... but now for some reason my ping is always in the 1 hundreds and it even goes to the 2 hundreds and that really makes annoying lag. I tried repairing connection and i didnt really notice anything... i tried making graphics less and it didnt really help much eitehr i still had over a 100 ping... anyone knows what it could be??


----------



## detoxdsl (Oct 22, 2006)

You recieve a higher ping based on how many hops your connection takes from the equipment sending traffic to your modem, hop being where the connection re-routes, do you use dsl or cable ?


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

dsl...

i guess i should mention this..
i have a limited or no connectivity error and i get 10mb speed BUTTTT im 99% sure thats not the problem beacsue ive always had this erro and the ping problem only started recently. BUT also not that long ago i assigned an ip address to my local area connection and the limited or no connectivity error was gone even though i still had 10 mb speed. after the ping problem i tried to repair connection but it didnt really help, i even took away the ip address and it still didnt help. so i put it back again becasue withouot it i get a renew ip address error weh ni try to repair my connection.


but like i said before its always been like that so i dont think its the problem....


----------



## blaine2521 (Sep 30, 2006)

Between 100 and 200 ping is not that bad. Ive got DSL and thats what i run in every game i play and i dont have any problems. You may also have a faster DSL connection than i do. But when you see a limited or no connectivity error it means just that. In your network connections settings how many LAN or high speed connections are you showing? Also if you have DSL you may want to check with your provider and see if they may have capped your line. Or doing some work on it somewhere in your area.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

well if theyre doing some work on it.. then its going on for years already 
In my connections all i have is Verizon online (WAN miniport)
and Local Area Connection...

i should call em but i never get around to doing it..


----------

